# 10 Month old Border Staffy who is mental about Jumping - Concern whilst still young?



## rbeach77 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi - I have a gorgeous 10 month old staffy X Border Collie names Trouble.. Im utterly in love with her and pretty much either take her to a dog park daily, off leash or down to the park and sneak off the leash whilst others aren't around.. I've grown up with dogs, and she is the quickest thing ive ever seen, crazy amounts of speed over short distance.. Ive managed to train her pretty well, sits, waits, drops, comes when called, i can walk off leash on pavement and mostly she will respond to me even when another dog is around..

But 2 questions.. I simply cannot stop her from jumping when i walk outside either on me, guests or my kids.. I've ignored her, put my knee out, turned my back and she just does not want to stop..

Second question is at the dog park she jumps over the fence for fun, started around 6 months old when i refilled a water bucket on the outside, and she launches into the air to catch a ball, frisbee.. should i be worried about her hips? shes pretty much stopped growing now, weighs about 17 -18 kg. I've heard it can have an impact on certain dogs when jumping quiet young.. ive no idea how to stop her anyway?


----------

